# Youth model vs fs model



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looking at getting my granddaughter her first shotgun for hunting. She is a small framed girl, so, if I buy a youth model shotgun, can the stocks be traded out down the road, or, visa versa, full size now and swap stocks and change back later ? Thanks all, Looking at the 20 ga. guns.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

We did exactly that with a Remington 870 Youth model we initially bought for my son. The other added benefit was the combo came with a rifled slug barrel & standard iron sights, which we upgraded to fiber. Since my wife is only about 5'5" the youth stock with a slip on recoil pad gives her a deer gun with the correct length of pull as well. Mike


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/tristar-viper-g2-youth-shotgun-combo-211821.html

look into this, it actually functions very well


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't see why not. The receivers and barrels are all the same size. Depending on your granddaughter's age, and if you think she might be small framed her whole life, you might think about buying the youth model. She might be able to use it the rest of her life.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks fella's.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I got my son a Remington 870 junior. It had the shortest length of pull (11" I believe). It also came with spacers to lengthen the stock a 1/4" at a time. He is now ready for a full size stock. It comes with a certificate that you send to Remington to receive a full size stock once they are ready.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm glad to see that at least some people understand that a gun has to fit the shooter! i started learning about this some years back, but it was really driven home for me just a few years ago. The way I'm built, I really have to keep in mind getting my cheek down on the stock. I used to miss a lot by not doing that, shooting over everything. 

My buddy is friends with a class 3 firearms dealer who makes a lot of money trading in old, classic shotguns! He came out to pheasant hunt carrying a "Syracuse Gun Works" SxS in 28Ga. from the late 1800's-early 1900's. OMG what a gorgeous gun! Damascus barrels, so he has to shoot special "low power" shells out of it so he doesn't blow it up! Still, he whacked the living crap out of a couple of roosters. 

Back at the truck, my buddy asked if he could throw the gun up a few times. He kept exclaiming how well the gun mounted. So, I had to try it. All I had to do was put the stock into my shoulder, and my eye was looking right down the rib and level with it. It was like it was custom made for me! 

The dealer explained that this was due to the high "drop at comb" measurement of the gun. I remarked that more guns should be made that way, and he agreed. They would fit more people properly, and they would shoot better! I thought about making an offer on the gun until the dealer said that his asking price on the gun was $20,000!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Chump change" for You, BB!
ps-I'm on hole 16 or 17!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

*Almost bought this for my son when he was 10 or so. I’m glad I waited because he grew so quick into a full size gun. This would be great for a small framed female though.*


*Mossberg® Model 500 Bantam*
*https://www.cabelas.com/product/Mos...m-Model-Youth-Pump-Action-Shotguns/709965.uts*


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doesn't everybody start with a Mossberg 500? I started hunting going with my friend and his Dad, who had a lockable, home made rack full of Savage/Stevens 12Ga. bolt actions! As soon as I had earned the money and was old enough I went to the nearest Woolco, remember those?, and bought a Mossberg 500 12Ga. pump, on sale, for the princely sum of $79.95! 

That ought to date me. And c.j., if I live anywhere near as long as my Mom, and I take after her, I figure I'm on 14 or 15.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and find a 20 ga. Remington 1100. It doesn't recoil as bad as the pump guns and later if and when she grows out of it you'll get a nice chunk of your investment back to work with. If needed stocks are available to cut and replace later down the road.


----------

